# Green water



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have a 55g freshwater tank with green water. Changed 35g out Tuesday. Parameters are all in normal bounds since I changed the water. I have 3 adult bristle nose plecos, 7 pristella and half dozen feeder guppies. I don't clean the glass because of the plecos. Also feed the pleco's 8 algae wafers every night and zucchinie 2-3 times a week. Also a small pinch of flakes for the Pristellas and guppies.

I don't think the light is to strong or the few plants would be larger. What am I doing wrong. The 40g breeder has a much stronger light, no plecos, more fish and no green water.*c/p*


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Green water is sometimes caused by an ammonia spike. Or nutrient imbalance. A uv sterilizer gets rid of it in a hurry. Check this link out and scroll to the green water part. I think your feeding the plecos too much unless it's a typo. 

James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

That seems like a lot of algea wafers to me,

but you didnt mention the lenght of time your lights are on, and if the tank gets any direct sunlight during the day


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sunlight has also been with me for the cause. The incident angle in this season is especially in the morning flat and strong. Somehow it has taken the Auarium.
But you have also made a very large water change. 35g to 55g.
This can disturb the balance.
But mostly the green haze goes away soon again. It does no harm.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Matt. Thanks for the link to the algae. Our willow trees are just coming on, so I will be able to try it. I can't go the UV. Too much money. 

I wondered about feeding the Pleco's. The food was all gone in the morning, and they are fat. I will cut back their feeding some. What would you suggest for their feeding? 

The lights are on probably 10 hours, but they aren't very good. The 40 has a 10,000 bulb in it and no green water.

I will cut back on the feeding and lighting some and see if that helps. I am intrigued about the willow branches. Thanks for you help


I probably did have an ammonia spike. I haven't been well and have neglected this tank.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Marshall, I will cut back the pleco's feeding and the lighting. It's hard to keep it clean with three pleco's. I will have to learn to keep the tank cleaner or sell it. Don't want to do that.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I also found it very hard to keep my tank clean with just 1 plec, I can only imagine with 3


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Arthur, the tank gets no sunlight at all. Only house light and the one florescent on the tank. I am intrigued about trying the willow limbs. Will be an interesting project.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey V!
If you can get a UV sterilizer(even cheap one) it will whip the green water.
Otherwise I would go with a 3+ day blackout.
The water changes may be adding fuel to the algae and often has no positive effect on the green water(algae).
Feeidng less can't hurt.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cut the algae wafers down to 3 every other day. You feed them to much they will give you lots of waste and will quit going after any algae.

You think 3 plecs in a tank causes lots of waste. You should see mine. Each one of my tanks has a minimum of 5


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Michael, I think Plecos are fun, kid of like the more kids the better. Makes for a very interesting tank.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Tom. I think I am going to go with the three day blackout. Don't much feel like messing with the willow branches. I do know the willow branches added to water will help a plant root.

Also have cut back the plecos algae wafers. Let them work a little harder for their food.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Susan, hope you are feeling better and getting stronger.

I have cut back on the wafers. If you think only three will keep them going, they will only get three every other day. With only seven Pristellas it won't take long to feed them. I still like the idea of zucchinie for them. How about only once a week?


----------



## Enjor1988 (Jun 5, 2015)

i think you should add in a UV filter.. or do blackout...
im not sure if its good to use "water clarifier", but it works in removing green water...

btw, where do you live? i need some green water culture...


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

enjor1988. Wish I could help you with the green water. I am in the process of doing a complete breakdown of the tank. Fish are temporarily in the 40b with the fish in there. Water all went out in the yard. Like we needed to water the lawn. I am in Oklahoma right in the middle of all the rain. We've had 5 inches this week already.  But thanks for the info on the UV sterilizer. I may get one some day.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you can go to a craft store get one of the small barley hay bales, just drop the whole thing in the tank. It will remove green water within a few days.


----------

